# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > منتدى كـأس العالم  2010 >  تقديم لقاء (( الارجنتين - نيجيريا )) الدور الاول

## العالي عالي

بطاقـة  المباراة 
  
اسـم  الفريقيـن 
الأرجنتين×  نيجيريا 
البطولة 
كأس العالم 2010   
الجولة 
الجولة الاولى / المجموعة  الثانية 
موعـد  اللقاء 
السبت 12  يونيو 
التوقيت 
14:00 بتوقيت غرينيتش ,, 17:00  بتوقيت مكة المكرمة 
الملعب
*إيليس بارك* 

 
بني ملعب "إيليس بارك" في 1928 في بادئ الأمر ليكون  ملعباً للرجبي قبل أن يتم هدمه وإعادة تشييده في 1982 مجدداً ليكون ملعباً خاصاً  للرجبي. وسمي هذا الملعب نسبة إلى "جي دي إيليس" الذي كان مستشاراً في مدينة  جوهانسبرج والذي وافق على تخصيص أرض تمتد على مساحة 13 إكراً لبناء الملعب واستخدم  الملعب لنهائيات كأس العالم للرجبي  1995 كما شهد أيضاً تعادل المنتخب سلباً مع بطل  كأس العالم  منتخب فرنسا في مباراة ودية في 2000 ويعتبر الملعب في الوقت الحالي  ملعب نادي "أورلاندو بايرتس الذي يلعب في دوري واحتضن هذا الملعب كذلك مباراة توديع  "نيلسون مانديلا" بعد انتهاء ولايته الرئاسية والتي جمعت نجوم أفريقيا في مواجهة  نجوم العالم. 

   
 المـبـاراة الأرجنتين Vs نيجيريا اسـم  الحـكـم والفجانج ستارك   تـاريـخ  المـيـلاد  20/11/1969 ( 41 عاماً  ) مكـان  الـميـلاد  لاندشوت -  المانيا الـشـارة دولي منذ عام  1999 عدد المباريات التي ادارها هذا  البطولة 0 مقابلة عدد بطاقاته التي ابرزها هذا  البطولة صفراء 00 حمراء 00 الحكم المساعد الاول : جون هيندريك سالفير ( المانيا  ) الحكم المساعد الثاني :  مايك بيكل ( المانيا ) الحكم الرابع :خليل  جلال  ( السعودية )  
المعلق 
رؤوف خليف 
حاتم  بطيشة 
القنوات  الناقلـة 
الجزيرة الرياضية +9 
 
الجزيرة الرياضية كأس  العالم 





 اللقب: التانجو سنة تأسيس الاتحاد: 1893 الانضمام إلى الفيفا: 1912  المدرب : دييغو مارادونا  الكابتن: خافير مسكيرانو اللاعب الأكثر تمثيلاً للمنتخب :خافيير زانيتي  (136) مباراة اللاعب الأكثر تسجيلاً للأهداف : غابرييل  باتيستوتا (56)هدف  أول مباراة دولية :   أوروغواي 2 -- 3 الأرجنتين في مونتيفيديو , 16 مايو  1901 
أكبر فوز :   الأرجنتين 12 -- 0 الاكوادور في ،  مونتيفيديو 22 يناير 1942  أكبر هزيمة : من   تشيكوسلوفاكيا و بوليفيا  بنتيجة  6 -- 1 الأرجنتين الاولي في   في   السويد عام 1958 والثانيه في   لاباز  2009
عدد المشاركات في نهائيات كأس العالم :   14 (أولها في عام 1930) وهذة  15
أفضل نتيجة:  البطل عام  1978 و  1986 
عدد المشاركات في (كوبا أمريكا) : 38  (أولها في عام 1916) 
أفضل نتيجة في كوبا أمريكا: البطل 14 مره  اعوام  ، 1925 ، 1927 ، 1929 ، 1937 ، 1941 ، 1945 ، 1946 ، 1947 ، 1955 ، 1957 ،  1959 ، 1991 ، 1993  عدد المشاركات في كأس القارات : 3 (أولها في  عام 1992)  


أفضل نتيجة:  البطل  لعام 1992      اللقب: النسور الخضر   سنة تأسيس الاتحاد: 1945    الانضمام إلى الفيفا: 1959    المدرب : لارس لاجرباك
   الكابتن: نوانكو كانو
   اللاعب الأكثر تمثيلاً للمنتخب :لاوال (86)  مباراة
   اللاعب الأكثر تسجيلاً للأهداف : رشيدي ياكيني (37)  هدف    أول مباراة دولية :   نيجيريا 2 -- 0 سييرا ليون في  فريتاون ،  أكتوبر  1949
   أكبر فوز :   نيجيريا 10 -- 1 داهومي في لاغوس ؛ 28 نوفمبر 1959
     أكبر هزيمة :  جولد كوست 7  -- 0 نيجيريا في  غانا ، 1 يونيو  1955 
   عدد المشاركات في نهائيات كأس العالم :  3 (أولها في  عام 1994) وهذة4 
 أفضل نتيجة : الوصول لدور 16 أعوام( 1994 و  1998)   عدد المشاركات في كأس الأمم الأفريقية: 16 (أولها في  عام 1963)   أفضل نتيجة في  كأس الأمم الأفريقية: البطل  اعوام 1980 و 1994   عدد المشاركات في كأس القارات : مرة واحدة في عام  1995 
   
 الإسم 
والتر صامويل 
 تاريخ  الميلاد  23 مارس 1978    مكان  الميلاد 
فيرمت ،  الأرجنتين
 المركز  دفاع           النادي الذي يلعب  فيه             أنتر ميلان -  ايطاليا


  



 الإسم 
خافيير ماسكيرانو  
 تاريخ  الميلاد   8 يونيو 1984    مكان  الميلاد 
 سان لورنزو  ، والأرجنتين  
 المركز 
 وسط 
          النادي الذي يلعب  فيه             ليفربول -  انجلترا


   


 الإسم 
خوان سيباستيان فيرون  
 تاريخ  الميلاد 9 مارس 1975  مكان  الميلاد 
 لابلاتا،  والأرجنتين  
 المركز 
 وسط 
          النادي الذي يلعب  فيه             استوديانتس ,  الاْرجنتين



  


 الإسم جونزالو هيجوين   تاريخ  الميلاد 10 ديسمبر  1987  مكان  الميلاد  بريست ،  فرنسا   المركز مهاجم          النادي الذي يلعب  فيه             ريال مدريد ,  اسبانيا

    الإسم ليونيل ميسي   تاريخ  الميلاد 24 يونيو 1987  مكان  الميلاد روساريو ،  الأرجنتين   المركز مهاجم          النادي الذي يلعب  فيه            برشلونة ,  اسبانيا


   
  الإسم 
جوزيف يوبو
  تاريخ  الميلاد   6 سبتمبر 1980   مكان  الميلاد 
كونو ، نيجيريا
  المركز 
دفاع
           النادي الذي يلعب  فيه               ايفرتون  -انجلترا


   الإسم 
ايجبيني  ياكوبو
  تاريخ  الميلاد  22 نوفمبر 1982   مكان  الميلاد 
 بنين ، نيجيريا
  المركز  وسط            النادي الذي يلعب  فيه              ايفرتون  -انجلترا


 
 

  الإسم 
أوبافيمي  مارتينز
  تاريخ  الميلاد   28 أكتوبر 1984   مكان  الميلاد 
لاغوس ،  نيجيريا 
  المركز 
 مهاجم
           النادي الذي يلعب  فيه             فولفسبورغ -  المانيا

 
 
  الإسم 
فيكتور أوبينا  
  تاريخ  الميلاد   25 مارس 1987   مكان  الميلاد 
جوس ،  نيجيريا  
  المركز 
 مهاجم
           النادي الذي يلعب  فيه             مالقا -  اسبانيا

 
 

  الإسم 
نوانكو كانو  
  تاريخ  الميلاد  1 أغسطس 1976    مكان  الميلاد 
 أويري ، نيجيريا  
  المركز 
مهاجم
           النادي الذي يلعب  فيه                بورتسموث  -انجلترا 
 

  


  


 الاْسم :دييغو مارادونا 
الاْسم :لارس لاغيرباك - السويد 
العمر: 49 
العمر: 61 
المنتخب : الاْرجنتين 
المنتخب :  نيجيريا



رغم الصعوبات التي واجهها منتخب الأرجنتين في التأهل إلى نهائيات كأس العالم  جنوب إفريقيا 2010، ضمن تصفيات منطقة أمريكا الجنوبية، سيحط منتخب التانجو في  القارة السمراء ساعيا بكل شوق لاستعادة أمجاد البطولة التي امتنع عليهم لقبها طوال  24 عاما، منذ الفوز في دورة 1986 التاريخية، بفضل داهية الأرجنتينيين ومدربهم  الحالي، دييجو أرماندو مارادونا، الذي سيحاول جاهدا معانقة الكأس الذهبية من جديد،  بصحبة لاعبين موهوبين تدوي أسماؤهم في كل أنحاء العالم ولا يتألف فريق مارادونا من  لاعبين مخضرمين فقط، بل يضم لاعبين  من عيار ليونيل ميسي، استطاعوا جميعا إثبات علو  كعبهم وتوجوا مع منتخب بلادهم ضمن منافسات الفئات العمرية الصغرى. وقد يتمكن فريق  التانجو، إذا حصل الانسجام الضروري بين عناصره، من إبعاد النحس الذي يلاحق نجوم هذا  البلد منذ نهاية كأس أمريكا الجنوبية 1993 وتصحيح أوضاعه على الأرض الإفريقية  المنتخب الأرجنتيني له الحظ الآوفر  في المجموعة ومن المتوقع ان يدخل مااردونا  بطريقة 3-4-3 وقد تضم التشكيلة  تضم سيرجيو روميرو غابرييل هاينز، مارتن ديميكليس  والتر صامويل يوناس غوتيريز ، انخيل دي ماريا ، ماسكيرانو وخوان سيباستيان فيرون و  الهجوم الثلاثي ليونيل ميسي ، كارلوس تيفيز وهيجوين 


آخر خمســ مباريات لمنتخب  الأرجنتين

  المناسبة ضد  النتيجة  مباراة ودية كوستاريكا  انتهت المباراة بفوز الأرجنتين بـ 3  مقابل 2  مباراة ودية جامايكا  انتهت المباراة بفوز الأرجنتين بـ 2  مقابل 1   مباراة ودية ألمانيا  انتهت المباراة بفوز الأرجنتين بـ 1  مقابل صفر مباراة ودية هايتي  انتهت المباراة بفوز الأرجنتين بـ 4  مقابل صفر مباراة ودية كندا انتهت المباراة بفوز الأرجنتين بـ 5  مقابل صفر

 

تبدو التطلعات بالنسبة إلى  منتخب نيجيريا خجولة في نهائيات كأس العالم 2010 في جنوب أفريقيا، لكن لسنوات خلت  كان المنتخب النيجيري الأقوى حظوظاً بين سائر المنتخبات الأفريقية ليحصل على شرف  بلوغ الدور نصف النهائي للمرة الاولى. وعلى الرغم من حصول المنتخب النيجيري على  نقطة واحدة فقط في مبارياته الخمس الأخيرة في النهائيات وغيابه عن كأس العالم في  المانيا عام 2006، سيكون المنتخب النيجيري الذي يمذل أكبر دولة من ناحية عدد السكان  في القارة الأفريقية أخطر الأحصنة السوداء خصوصاً إن لا شيء يخسره أمام الكبار  ذكريات ميجريا في كاْس العالم لازالت عالقه في الاذهان  في منديال الولايات المتحدة  عام 1994 عندما خرج بصعوبه من  نظيره الإيطالي في الدور الثاني وبعدها ظهرجيل  ذهبي في كأس العالم بفرنسا عام 1998 عندما تغلب على اسبانيا وبلغاريا  ولاكن خرج من  الدور الثاني ,, ومن المتوقع ان  يلعب المدرب السويدي باطريقة  4-5-1 التشكيلة التي قد  تضم ينياما يوبو ايتشجيليه اودياه تاي تايو اوتشي  ايتوهو ساني كايتا هارون لقمان جون اوتاكا مارتينز 



آخر خمســ مباريات لمنتخب  نيجيريا 
 
المناسبة 
ضد
 النتيجة  التصفيات الجزائر  انتهت المباراة بفوز نيجيريا بـ 1  مقابل صفر  مباراة ودية الكونغو  الديمقراطية  انتهت المباراة بفوز نيجيريا بـ 5  مقابل 2  مباراة ودية 
السعودية
 انتهت المباراة بالتعادل بـ صفر مقابل  صفر 
مباراة ودية 
كولومبيا
 انتهت المباراة بالتعادل بـ 1 مقابل  1 
مباراة ودية 
كوريا الشمالية 
انتهت المباراة بفوز نيجيريا بـ 3  مقابل 1


 

المدرب دييجو مارادونا قال أمامكم  مسيرة شاقة طولها 30 يوما، تهون فيها كل الصعاب من أجل معانقة الكأس. إن من ينال  هذا الشرف يكون كمن طال السماء بيديه. لقد لعبت في الكثير من المونديالات وبلغت  المباراة النهائية مرتين, وأعلم كيف يمكنني القيام بذلك، وكيف يتعين علي تدبير أمور  اللاعبين والتعامل معهم وتمرينهم. ولدي المصداقية للحديث في هذا الموضوع. لست ممن  عاشوا تجربة كأس العالم وخرجوا من دور الستة عشر أو دور الثمانية. وهذا يجعلني على  دراية بما أنا مقبل عليه


 
   قال  نيكولاس بورديسو " نحن نشعر بالقلق ازاء الدقائق الاولى بها  وليس مقابلة نيجيريا واشارة الى كأس العالم ما يهم هو الفوز ، لا ان تلعب بشكل جيد  الارجنتين مرشحه لللقب ولكن يجب ان ننتصر في كل مباراه في حين انه يجب علينا  استغلال كامل امكانيات ليونيل ميسي في جنوب افريقيا2010 "


  


 ديميكليس تحدث قائلا : "نحن سعداء  جدا  على جميع المستويات ونحن محظوظون لان في صفوف المنتخب لا توجد اصابات بعكس  المنتخبات الاخرى التي اصاب لاعبينها وهذا يعطينا الثقة للمتابعةيعطي الحق لكأس  العالم  "الارجنتين ستدخل المباراة الاولى لها في البطولة  بمستوى جيد جدا ً واعتقد باننا افضل من نيجيريا ولكن هذا ما يجب ان نتبثه في  الملعب".





مدرب المنتخب النيجيري  لاغيرباك  يقول  : بالفعل أعرف الـ11 لاعبا الذين سيبدأون المباراة مالم يحدث شيء يجبرنا على  التغيير في المباريات الودية كان هناك الكثير من التحسن وأعتقد باستمرار البطولة  سيستمر اللاعبون في التحسن واضاف نحن نلعب مع الإرجنتنين وليس ميسي لذا لن يكون  هناك لاعب محدد لمراقبة ميسي .




في تصريح مليئ بـ الثقه كانو قال : "  اعتقد اننا سنصل لـ نصف النهائي و ربما النهائي نحن نستطيع هزم اي فريق بـ العالم  متى ما لعبنا جيدا

 

أوبافيمى مارتينز  صرح : كل شىء  ممكن، وأتمنى أن يكون لنيجيريا دور مؤثر وفعال فى نهائيات كأس العالم والتى تقام  لأول مرة على أراضٍ أفريقية، وهذا يعطينا دفعة لتقديم أداء قوى فى  المونديال."

 

الأرجنتين × نيجيرياالمواجهات بشكل عامالتقى الفريقين 3 مرات سابقا  ..فازت الأرجنتين مرتين و سجلت 3 أهداف  ..لم تفز نيجيريا ولا مرة ولكنها سجلت  هدفا واحدا فقط ..تعادل الفريقين مرة واحدة  ..المواجهات المفصلةالمواجهات في كأس العالم التقى الفريقين مرتين ..فازت الأرجنتين مرتين و سجلت 3 أهداف  ..لم تفز نيجيريا ولا مرة ولكنها سجلت  هدفا واحدا فقط ..اللقاء الأول : كان في كأس العالم 1994  ، وبالتحديد في تاريخ 25 - 6 في أمريكا ، انتهت المباراة بفوز الأرجنتين 2 - 1 ، في  دور المجموعات .اللقاء الثاني : كان في كأس العالم  2002 ، وبالتحديد في تاريخ 2 - 6 في اليابان ، انتهت المباراة بفوز الأرجنتين 1 - 0  ، في دور المجموعات .المواجهات في كأس القاراتالتقى الفريقين مرة واحدة  ..اللقاء : كان في كأس القاراة 1995 ،  وبالتحديد في تاريخ 10 - 1 في السعودية ، انتهت المباراة بالتعادل السلبي 0 - 0 ،  في دور المجموعات .






تاريخ المنتخب الارجنتيني في كأس  العالم 

 

- وصل المنتخب الأرجنتيني إلى المباراة النهائية في كأس  العالم 4مرات: ففاز على هولندا سنة 1978 وعلى ألمانيا سنة 1986، وخسر من أوروجواي  سنة 1930 ومن ألمانيا سنة 1990. 

 - ستشهد دورة جنوب إفريقيا 2010 المشاركة  رقم 20 لمنتخب الأرجنتين في البطولة ورقم 10 على التوالي. 
 - ستكون دورة جنوب  إفريقيا 2010 خامس مشاركة لدييجو مارادونا في نهائيات كأس العالم ، بعد أن شارك في  دورات 1982 و1986  و1990  تاريخ المنتخب النيجيري في كأس  العالم  


 

كان فوز نيجيريا على بلغاريا 3-0 لافتاً في  كأس العالم  عام 1994 في الولايات المتحدة، ذلك لأن المنتخب الأوروبي نجح بعد ذلك  في التفوق على منتخبات اليونان والأرجنتين والمكسيك وألمانيا في تلك  البطولة. 
- منذ أن استلم الهولندي كليمنس فيسترهوف  تدريب المنتخب النيجيري، تناوب على تدريبه ايضا مدربون مشهورون أمثال جو بونفرير  وفيليب تروسييه وبورا ميلوتينوفيتش وبرتي فوجتس.

- تملك نيجيريا تاريخاً غنياً في بطولات  كروية أخرى، حيث فازت بكأس العالم للناشئين اعوام 1985 و1993 و2007، بالإضافة إلى  ذهبية دورة الألعاب الأولمبية في اتلانتا.




1- تحليلـك للقـاء الاْرجنتين  ونيجيريا..؟

2- أيهمــا أقرب للفوز مع ذكر السبب  ..؟

3- توقعـاتك للـنتيجة ..؟

  
 
:

----------

